# The new FrontPage!



## mdnky (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry, but I couldn't resist after seeing this.

http://ads.osdn.com/?ad_id=2026&alloc_id=2509&site_id=2&request_id=2948629&1076027963680

Anyone notice anything wrong with that?  )


----------



## mr. k (Feb 16, 2004)

Can microsoft do anything right?
I don't think so.


----------



## Cat (Feb 16, 2004)

</LOL!>


----------



## uoba (Feb 16, 2004)

Hehe... wonder if the next version of Windows will run a similar ad!


----------



## andychrist (Feb 16, 2004)

It's great to see that Microsoft is finally ready to enter the twentieth century!


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 16, 2004)

I can't see it


----------



## mdnky (Feb 17, 2004)

uoba said:
			
		

> Hehe... wonder if the next version of Windows will run a similar ad!



You mean will they show it start up, take forever to get loaded, then when the mouse moves a slight bit have a BSOD come up?  That there would be truth in advertising...


----------



## Arden (Feb 17, 2004)

I see nothing particularly wrong with a 1x1 pixel transparent GIF, though I see nothing particularly right about it either... am I missing something here?


----------



## mdnky (Feb 17, 2004)

well...that's weird...it was a banner ad before, they must have caught on to it.

Here's what I was talking about, luckily I had to take screencaps just because....<G>


----------



## uoba (Feb 18, 2004)

</p>I'm having a hell of a time trying to get some auto-generated MS Visual Studio HTML to comply for a clients' site. Hope they sort this app out as well, it's horrendous.  </p>

... doh.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 18, 2004)

Getting auto-generated HTML from an M$ product to validate/comply...GOOD LUCK!


----------



## andehlu (Feb 18, 2004)

agreed. frontpage is just plain silly. along with asp, frontpage extensions and IIS.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 18, 2004)

uoba said:
			
		

> </p>I'm having... </p>



So is that what MS-HTML looks like?   No wonder it only displays in Microsoft browsers correctly.


----------



## uoba (Feb 18, 2004)

It's worse (I was merely mimicking the ad  ) With MS Visual Studio I am getting:

<P>Text <B>here</B> or here
<P>A bit more here

This from an app which hasn't been out for that long to warrant this sort of mark-up! Shocking.


----------



## Arden (Feb 18, 2004)

LOL... that's hilarious!  What an ******* company, heh.

They even admit that Frontpage was a piece of **** before.  ::ha::


----------



## twister (Feb 18, 2004)

he he.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 19, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> They even admit that Frontpage was a piece of **** before.  ::ha::



They forgot the 'after' or 'still is' part though.


----------

